# 2004 Maxima looks...



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Like a over grown Altima. They hit the show rooms last week. There's been alot of mixed reaction. Personally I like it. 265HP. 
The 350z is 287HP. Now I'm waiting to see the 2004 Altima to see if it is still 245HP.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Based on the pics I've seen, I love the interior but not the exterior. I will be going to see it at the dealer soon though, and my neighbor told me he's about to get one.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Just got back from the dealership.I am not that impressed by the design of the vehicle. Of course it looks ALOT like the Altima. Interior is FANTASTIC. The exterior of the vehicle looks like a dull ALtima though. Just my 2cents.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

2004 Maxima looks...GOOD!


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I prefer the 91-94 maximas the best, and the 2002-2003 2nd.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Just got back from the dealership.I am not that impressed by the design of the vehicle. Of course it looks ALOT like the Altima. Interior is FANTASTIC. The exterior of the vehicle looks like a dull ALtima though. Just my 2cents. *


 Side by side you got to wonder?. It's just a bigger alty. With alot of fancy upgrades. The car is growin on me because I see them every day.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

A friend brought it to my attention yesterday, but it looks like a Saturn Ion from the back.


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

I think the maxima last year was a great lookin car... i don't know about the 2004... maybe they need to go back to the drawing board for the exterior


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

The 2003 maxima is perfect I think. The only problem with the 350z and the new maxima is the rear. They look squished or something like that. I know many people that like this new look though...


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i got to see one at a lot over 2weeks ago and i must say i like it alot. the interior is very nice and even though the exterior looks like the alty but thats ok with me i just enjoy the roominess.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I’ve only seen the media blitz that’s been going on lately in LA. As a 3rd gen Max owner, looks all right, cept the funky grill and the fogs looking out the side, still prefer my oldy.

Think I’ll hold out for the 350z cov. when it comes out. Don;t need 2 cars that looks alike. lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

i agree with the interior comment - it's excellent. the rear buckets are perfect, although they make you purchase the nav system just to get them. the interior is very roomy, great room for adults in the back with the buckets.

the exterior is easy to get used to, once you have it around for a little while. The engine is great, as is the handling - the ride is pretty sweet, even with 18 inch wheels.

Love my new Maxima, looking forward to long ownership.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *I’ve only seen the media blitz that’s been going on lately in LA. As a 3rd gen Max owner, looks all right, cept the funky grill and the fogs looking out the side, still prefer my oldy.
> 
> Think I’ll hold out for the 350z cov. when it comes out. Don;t need 2 cars that looks alike. lol *


Those aren't fog lights, they're cornering lights. The fog lights are integrated into the headlight unit. The lights you are talking about are cornering lights (can also be seen on all 3rd gens, and 95-96 4ths.).


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

drove one this past week. Best thing is the glass roof... it kicks a$$.


----------

